# Fly tying vise with extras



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I am selling a Dyna-king barracuda junior fly tying vise. I also have the tool kit as well as a lot of extra tying supplies to go with it to get someone started. This same vise sells for $239.99 ON CABELAS alone. Mine has been used a hand full of times and is basically brand new. Selling everything for $175 OBO. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold sold sold


----------

